# Nitrous Legal in CA?



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Is it legal to have a filled nitrous bottle in your car in CA?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm not too sure but I don't think having a 10lb. bottle of nitrous oxide in our cars would be illegal. I just don't think it's enough nitrous where you would have to have one of those chemical signs on your bumper???


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Are you talking JUST a bottle? ...or hooked up nitrous?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you can get sited for having a connected bottle of nitrous in your car, they may even take it away.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

It is illegal to have nitrous oxide on a street driven car in CA. If a police officer pulls you over and the valve is open, youre in some deep shit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

And to put a finer point on it, any modification to your car is illegal, period. Unless your mods all happen to have CARB certification, and I don't think any of the SE-R mods have that. So yeah, even a K&N cone filter is illegal, never mind a nitrous kit.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info... this is what I see:

-It's OK to have nitrous (just make sure your bottle is closed when you get pulled over (thank goodness for remote bottle openers).

-Make sure you get a $tillen POP charger, because it comes with a $169 CARB sticker. (already got one)

Decisions, decisions....

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

It depends on your definition of "OK" I guess. Like I said, nitrous is illegal in CA, whether your bottle is closed or not. It might be possible to talk your way out of a ticket if your bottle were closed, if you could convince the police that you only use it on the track, but somehow I doubt they'd buy that.

On the other hand, I never hear of anybody getting busted for having nitrous. But it is illegal anyway, just so you know.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks, Zak!


----------

